# Teething at 15 months and not eating..



## BabyJ'sMummy

Is anyone else's lo teething at the moment and not eating anything? I'm struggling to come up with things that he'll accept. It's definitely teething as he was up lots last night with it and I can see the teeth coming through up the top, plus he has a runny nose etc. Any ideas of foods to try him with?? Should I compensate with milk?? :flower:


----------



## New2Bumps

Ethan always does this when teething - I find he has more milk to compensate. Now he's older he'll ask for milk when he's had a few bites of food. It obviously hurts them to eat. It only lasts for a week though really and there's always something he'll have, such as rice pudding or fruit puree pouches, then he'll top up with milk. If it lasts more than 3 days I get Aptamil as I feel a bit happier knowing he's getting the added vitamins and stuff if he's not eating.


----------



## OmarsMum

I give him cold food, like yoghurts, fruit pots & baby cereals. Omar is a late teether, he's been going through those phases since his birthday. I give him more milk & I stick to toddlers milk instead of cow milk during those phases xx


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

Thanks ladies, I just managed to get him to eat some home-made soup so I'm quite pleased about that, at first he was opening his mouth and refusing to close it when I put the spoon in but eventually he accepted it. I've ran out of yoghurts but I think I'll go and stock up and if it gets really bad I 'll think about the toddler milk too  xxx


----------



## mrsraggle

Ellie is teething and stops eating for day/s at a time. I've not found anything helps really - she doesn't take particularly soft food on those days, or hard. I just up her milk :thumbup:.


----------



## tammii1981

Yes definitely! Was just posting elsewhere how fussy ruby has been....she has been constantly chewing her fist this week and is not interested in food in the slightest.....

Your lo is 2 days older than mine....is it his molars?

We just made up shmushy baby food-baby rice with a purée, so ethnic simple, she seems to eat that quite well and it fills her up enough to help her to get a good nights sleep. Poor things!


----------



## tammii1981

Ethnic= really.....

Sorry, silly I pad...


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

tammii1981 said:


> Yes definitely! Was just posting elsewhere how fussy ruby has been....she has been constantly chewing her fist this week and is not interested in food in the slightest.....
> 
> Your lo is 2 days older than mine....is it his molars?
> 
> We just made up shmushy baby food-baby rice with a purée, so ethnic simple, she seems to eat that quite well and it fills her up enough to help her to get a good nights sleep. Poor things!

Funnily enough he's got all four of his first molars in and they didn't cause that much bother, I think it's his canines coming through. It's hard to see how many are coming in at the one time but I think at least two are coming through at the moment. 

Rhys has been mega grumpy as well, just crying constantly when he's frustrated with something or if we stop him doing something he breaks his heart over it and he's not normally like that...feel v sorry for him :nope:

I did wonder about the 'ethnic' bit :haha: xxx


----------



## captainj1

My LO has his first molars coming in and is the same. He won't take anything off a spoon which is a real pain given he's only 10 months. However I've discovered he will eat a whole ella's kitchen if I squeeze it straight into his mouth from the pouch.


----------



## lisa9999

Sophie has just cut her canines and they were awful. To get her to eat (tip from my mum!) I did her a bowl of tomato soup with bread torn up into pieces and soaked in - not exaggerating but she couldnt open her mouth wide enough to eat it!


----------



## MrsGlitz

We've now had a full week where Harry has refused everything apart from yoghurt, fruit, dairylea dunkers and milk. Even with his roast dinner last night (which he usually can't get enough of)he only ate about two mouthfuls. He's got 3 molars coming through, the first one we had no trouble with and it looks huge.

Harry is back to the cm this week after she had a week holiday so I am hoping that will help. Loving the soup and bread idea, not sure how that will go down as he refuses to be spoon fed and can't quite manage it himself.


----------

